# If you all wouldnt mind...



## TommyZ (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

To make a long story short, the last two days have been very trying. My grandmother has had two surgeries in two days....as it turns out weve located and removed a mass, turns out to be malignant. Unlike most people I was not raised by my parents I was raised by my grandparents, so I have been quite emotional the last couple of days.

Having said all that why I asked if some of you would not mind is this: I personally do not speak to God, nor do I believe in the existence of one. However my grandmother is a devout Catholic, for those of you that talk to God, perhaps you might in your prayers ask for some relief for her, she is not deserving of all this. 

I may not be religious but I do believe in a connectivity between all of us, for those of you like me that don't pray, hoping really hard will be appreciated also. Thanks to anyone willing to take the time to think well....we can use the help.


Tom


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry this is happening to your grandmother . But will be putting her in our prayers .


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 12, 2014)

Am keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Tom:

We will remember you and your grandmother in our prayer. God Loves the world that includes every one of us. May God bless.


----------



## TommyZ (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks gang, it really means alot.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2014)

If you have a smart phone or tablet or whatever portable device you can access the forum on and take to your Grandma, here's a message just for her:


*Hi Grandma:

Being in the hospital isn't any fun. And the hospital food....need I say more? Get plenty of rest and ...




*


----------



## diamondbp (Jan 12, 2014)

You can count on my prayers for your Grandmother Tom. May Gods healing hand be with her and your family.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 12, 2014)

Tom ... you and G ma in my deepest thoughts ....
"peace be with you both"


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 12, 2014)

My thoughts, prayers, and well wishes are with your Grandma and your family [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 12, 2014)

prayers do work .we will pray for your grand mother and for you too ,open your heart ,let him in.may all be well...


----------



## terryo (Jan 12, 2014)

Tom, I will add you and your grandmother in my prayers. Be strong, and God bless you and your family.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Jan 12, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts your way Tommy !


----------



## kathyth (Jan 13, 2014)

Tommy,

I am going to light a candle of peace and comfort for you and your Grandmother!
She is so lucky to have you at this time.
I'm sorry for the sadness that these times bring.
Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 13, 2014)

How are you all holding up?


----------



## milkandsam (Jan 13, 2014)

Thinking of you! Sending calming thoughts your way


----------



## wellington (Jan 13, 2014)

I am so sorry this is going on in you and your grandmothers life. I will have good happy thoughts for the both of you. Please keep us posted and remember, there a lots of members wishing all kinds of good thoughts and wishes your way.


----------



## TommyZ (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey All, 

Thank you so very much for the good thoughts and well wishes. The mass removed looks to be malignant, although were still waiting official biopsy results, the surgeon is pretty sure though. 

Its really amazing how from one day to the next, things can change so drastically. Well know more in the coming days. 

It means more than you all know to see everyone wishing us well. *hugs*

Tom


----------



## erica anne (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying for healing, strength and peace during this difficult time.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Jan 13, 2014)

I will be praying for your grandma, and your family


----------



## TommyZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick update the tumor was removed from the bladder and has been confirmed to be malignant and fairly aggressive. There wont be much more information for several days because they have to wait for the infection to clear out of the kidneys before they can do anything exploratory. 

There are many scenarios that could play out at this point, so in limbo I sit. Thanks again to everyone, when folks come together, good things happen. 

TZ


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2014)

TommyZ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a quick update the tumor was removed from the bladder and has been confirmed to be malignant and fairly aggressive. There wont be much more information for several days because they have to wait for the infection to clear out of the kidneys before they can do anything exploratory.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom: 

Please keep us updated. I will continue to remember you both in my Prayer. He is the healer and comforter.

As I'm a cancer survivor myself, I went through all this. So I kinda understand your uncertainty and maybe hopelessness. It is my faith and the loving care of my friend and family carrying me through Radiation, surgery and then Chemo. Not fun at all but with hope. 

Please tell your Grandmother, we are with her, even we never met her or you. It makes no difference. 

We love and we care. We don't mind at all.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 16, 2014)

Sending warm thoughts your way!
ðŸŒºðŸŒºðŸŒºðŸŒºðŸŒºðŸŒºðŸŒº


----------



## wellington (Jan 16, 2014)

Still here, fingers crossed and well wishes flying your way. Big hugs for you and yours. Positive thoughts can do a lot of good. The best you can, keep it positive.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 16, 2014)

Ugghhhh, if your like me this waiting in limbo really wears you down. Be sure your taking care of yourself, so you can take care of her. Keeping positive thoughts going your way. *hug*


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jan 16, 2014)

You have mine


Power of prayer works


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2014)

Just to let you know, we are all still thinking about you guys and sending positive thoughts.


----------



## TommyZ (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: RE: If you all wouldnt mind...*



Jacqui said:


> Just to let you know, we are all still thinking about you guys and sending positive thoughts.



Thanks a bunch Jaqui, much appreciated. She had another proceedure yesterday to put stents in her kidney to ensure the flow and that the infection clears out. Once that healing is well under way, and she is stonger, its time to kick cancers ***! 

We still are not sure of the treatment for the cancer yet. They need to go in and do an exploratory procedure to see if the bladder needs to be removed partially removed not removed at all and treated, and also to see if the cancer has spread to other organs such as her one failing kidney.

Thanks again guys, myself and my family (torts included) do greatly appreciate you all....

And lastly... Eff Off Cancer!!....

TZ


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2014)

I hope today's procedure went well and the infection is gone soon, then on to the real war.


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2014)

It sounds like there is great family love and support. Also, with our support to help you all along, I have no doubt, she can beat this. It won't be easy, but she can do it.
Keeping you all at the forefront of our thoughts and well wishes. Hang in there.


----------



## AnnV (Jan 19, 2014)

Though I do not pray to a specific God, I do believe in the power of prayer. We do have a connectivity and studies have been done regarding the heeling powers of prayer.
So I just hope and pray that your grandmother licks this and lives many happy years, cancer free.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sending healing thoughts your way. Sending you peace and strength.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 24, 2014)

Still have you and your Grandmother in my thought. As a cancer survivor myself, I know it will be long and hard process. But our heart are with you. Take care of yourself so you can support your Grandma. We are here.


----------



## TommyZ (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you so much. Today was her first real meeting with the oncologist now that her other issues are stabilized. She had her PET scan today results tomorrow. Not to get all sentimental, but I love you guys, lol. 

She is one of the toughest and strongest girls I know


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2014)

Aww, sweet looking lady. You tell her, we are all pulling for her and all of you. She may not now it, but there is a big tortoise family cheering for her


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 24, 2014)

TommyZ said:


> Thank you so much. Today was her first real meeting with the oncologist now that her other issues are stabilized. She had her PET scan today results tomorrow. Not to get all sentimental, but I love you guys, lol.
> 
> She is one of the toughest and strongest girls I know



Yes. She do looks tough. That photo just reminded me for those days I went through. Meeting with oncologist will start the chemo treatment soon. We will be here to cheer her up. 

Go Grandma! we are with you.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 24, 2014)

Go Grandma!


----------



## pam (Jan 25, 2014)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2014)

Glad to hear the other issues are to the point all of you can start working on the cancer part. *hugs*


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 5, 2014)

How is Grandma doing with treatments?


----------



## TommyZ (May 13, 2014)

Hello All,

Its been a while since ive updated here, thanks to those who checked on me frequently. Much thanks to you Jacqui.

Its with a broken heart that I tell you all that the fight is over, and we have lost. Two days ago, with me by her side, i watched her eyes close for the last time. I held her hand, spoke softly into her ear, as I watched the person who loved me most in my life, go to a place i cant yet accompany her. 

Im yet a bit dazed, being distracted by phone calls, arranging services, and of course, the Torts. 

Im not ok as it is now, but, I will be ok. In her likeness, she raised a strong man, and I will lead this family as she did, with strength, dignity and most of all....love.

For those that pray, please do so for the most perfect person the world has ever lost, my gram Rita. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2014)

Aw, geez! This is so terribly sad. I'm wiping tears off my face as I type this. I was hoping against hope that Gramma Rita was going to make it through. Well, Tommy...I'm sure you have some wonderful memories of times with your Gramma. Forget about the hospital stay, and focus on all the good things she brought to your life.

I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## Elohi (May 13, 2014)

Thinking of you and your family. She did a fine job in this life for her grandson so say such wonderful things and handle things as you are. I don't know you very well here and even still, this makes me very emotional. I'm very sorry for your loss. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Jacqui (May 13, 2014)

Tom... *hugs* I know words won't make the hurt any less, but I always think that going out with your loved ones beside you is such a wonderful way to go. Knowing that you are loved like that, I am sure touched her deeper then you will ever know. You guys fought a good fight, sorry you did not win the battle.


----------



## diamondbp (May 13, 2014)

My prayers are with you Tom. Sometimes losing a loved one is Gods greatest incentive to live right and justly that we might be with them again one day. She was blessed to have you by her side during those last days.


----------



## bouaboua (May 13, 2014)

She is in a better place. May God be your comfort, wisdom, strength and hope. We are one with you.


----------



## Tiff (May 14, 2014)

Hi Tom, I recently lost my grandmother that was my mom too! I love her so much but I know she is looking down on me as your is. I'm praying for you to be strong!


----------



## wellington (May 14, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. She gave it a good fight. She sounds like a very special person that played a great role in her family. Don't forget, she may be gone from this earth, but she will never be gone from your heart and memory. Remember all the good times.


----------



## mike taylor (May 14, 2014)

So sorry will keep praying for you .


----------



## TommyZ (May 14, 2014)

Hi All, 

Thanks for the kind words. Just made it in from the services. Tired, exasperated and about as cried out as one can be. 

Cremation services are tomorrow at 10am. Running on fumes and more yet to come. 

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## macky9326 (May 15, 2014)

We are all a team here tom, such a sad sad situation, if you need anything I'm sure everyone here will be more than willing to help

Hang in there


----------

